# Patella Femoral Syndrome



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been having pain in my left knew for the last 3 weeks. I thought I just strained it and that the pain would go away. A few days ago, I went to the doctor to get a diagnosis. He had me lay on my stomach on the exam table and try to bend my leg back so my heel would touch my butt, but I couldn't do it. I could only bend them about 100 degrees. The doctor said that a person of good flexibility should be able to bend them all the way back without much trouble. I can only bend them back that far if I pull on my feet with my hands.

So the doctor diagnosed me with Patella Femoral Syndrome, caused by my lack of flexibility in my leg muscles. The problem is that my patella (knee cap) isn't moving back to its normal position while bending my knee. It's getting caught up while moving over the joint and it's rubbing on the cartilage causing the pain. The doc said my legs are strong but not flexible enough to let it move freely. 

One reason I'm having this is that my job is computer programming, so I'm sitting down 8 hours/day which lets the muscles bind up. Another reason is I haven't been biking or exercising regularly for the last two months.

I was prescribed physical therapy but I can't afford it right now (even with my insurance covering most of the cost). I'm gonna call my doctor back and see if he will give me some exercises to do at home. I didn't realize that therapy cost so much until I called to make an appointment at the hospital PT center.

Has anyone else had problems like this? How did your recovery go?


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

You're going to find that most riders here arent that flexible either. I cant touch my heel to my butt because the leg muscle is too big. I'm a bike rider, not a ballerina, lol.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

See my post - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=668961

I`m not very flexible either....I`ve had PFS since April and still experience discomfort on rides, but I am at least riding! My Doc gave me some at-home PT papers that I have been doing along with resting and trying new forms of exercise. If you want, I can scan the paper and email them to you.


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

I've dealt with this on and off since HS (20 years or so). It recently flared up due to my not stretching, riding a_ ton_ this year and poor bike fit on my fixed gear commuter (never rush new bike setup, no matter how badly you just want to ride it!). The pain came back suddenly and fierce this time so I visited my orthopedic guy to allay any fears regarding damage. It turns out I may be an idiot when it comes to ignoring all the tell tale signs of over use, but at least there was no real damage done. I tapered the riding back a bit and started my whole stretching routine over again, with some added isometric exercises, and it's pretty well gone after 6 weeks.

These are the stretches I do regularly, google any of these and you should find illustrations and instructions. Finding a sports medicine physical therapist to at least show you good form is probably worth it, even if you just go once.

IT band

Piriformis

Quads

Calves

Hamstrings (really important in my case)

Hip flexors

And I roll on a ball to release any knots in my glutes.

I also started doing core exercises again (sucks to get older...).

Sitting at a desk all day is bad for most cyclists as it really puts strain on your already worked over hip flexors. When I worked in a cube (10 years in Dilbertville) I was constantly going to the water cooler or making any excuse to move around. I used to go for daily walks at lunchtime to simply move. My lower back was full of little knots and I was seemingly _always_ sore.

When I went back to working on my feet all day I couldn't believe how much more normal I felt. My back issues disappeared after a few months and I lost a few pounds. Opening a bike shop made me lose a few more but that's a different story 

Anyways, good luck and just take it easy. Work on figuring out what works for you and you should be back to riding again with no issues.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> You're going to find that most riders here arent that flexible either. I cant touch my heel to my butt because the leg muscle is too big. I'm a bike rider, not a ballerina, lol.


I thought I already was flexible since I ride so much and moving helps keep you limber. I mean I can do the splits but I can't touch my heel to my butt.

@abbeytrails - I'd really appreciate if you could scan those pictures for me. I'm going to send you a PM with my email address. I'm also having my mom send me some pictures.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

> I was prescribed physical therapy but I can't afford it right now (even with my insurance covering most of the cost). I'm gonna call my doctor back and see if he will give me some exercises to do at home. I didn't realize that therapy cost so much until I called to make an appointment at the hospital PT center


Join a gym. I screwed up my knees from riding too much and joined 24 hour fitness. With a Costco membership, it's $12 a month. I have what I fear is permanant Patellar Tendonitis and the gym at least allows me to do some sort of therapy without have to pay $120 to have some therapist watch me do stretches.


----------

